# loft needs?



## scoop (Oct 26, 2007)

I plan on raising 6-8 birds for a wedding release business. what type of loft should I need? Do I have to separate the sexes? I've researched a lot of designs some of you have put together and I'm unsure what I might need. I don't want to race or even raise a large flock, just simply keep enough birds to run this type of business.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

If you go to pigeon.org there are starter loft designs that would be perfect for you. There are lofts of the year on there and you will get some good ideas. if I were you I would also use a sputnik which can be ordered from any of you pigeon suppliers. Do your homework, know what you what, dont make first-time-errors. I guess we are here to help with the last one. Keep us posted!


----------



## Spin city (Dec 11, 2007)

i quess you want Wedding doves???

Make A kitbox....
with 4 boxes and 4 woods on (sides blocks of wood)

Or if you cant be botherd making one get a littel cage like this where you can put in your home wich stores like 1-10 birds in
and just add sum extensions on it


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

scoop said:


> I plan on raising 6-8 birds for a wedding release business.


Well, first of all, with only 6 to 8 birds, you won't get very far with your _business_. It will take more than that number of birds. 




scoop said:


> what type of loft should I need?


If you are going to build a loft, you first need to determine the maximum number of birds you can keep and go from there. In short, your loft needs to be big enough to hold your birds comfortably, needs to be completely predator proof.......that means nothing from the size of a mouse to a cat should not be able to enter the loft, needs to be dry and draft free, needs an aviary so that birds can get out and get fresh air. 



scoop said:


> Do I have to separate the sexes?


You don't HAVE to, but I personally recommend it. The birds need to be given a break from breeding and as long as they are together, they will breed and lay eggs constantly. 



scoop said:


> I've researched a lot of designs some of you have put together and I'm unsure what I might need. I don't want to race or even raise a large flock, just simply keep enough birds to run this type of business.


I will assume since you've done some research, you are aware that you can't just go get some white pigeons and you're all set. You need to either start out with very young birds (30 days old) and train them to your loft OR you have to start with breeders, which would be older birds that you can't let out to fly, and raise your own babies. Which way you decide to start will determine what type of loft you need and how big it needs to be. 
Sadly, there are people in the "white dove release business" that could care less about the birds. All they are looking for is a way to make money. If that's the way you go about it, (and I'm not saying you are, I'm just saying.....) then you'll be disappointed and the birds are the ones who will suffer.


----------



## scoop (Oct 26, 2007)

I have found someone with young birds that I am probably going to purchase. I wanted to start with just a few birds to get used to having pigeons. I've raised other fowl, but not pigeons before.
If I built a small starter, what is max number of birds that one that size would hold? Other birds need x number of square feet per bird to be effective. what is the pigeon ratio? Separating the sexes will probably be my biggest challenge as I know absolutely nothing about sexing?


----------



## BridgetB (Jan 17, 2008)

*I'm in the same boat*

We just got two pairs of pigeons with the idea of enjoying them and MAYBE in the future releasing a few for local occasions to help support the feed bill. I would think you will need to breed them as you will loose some to hawks and otther natural causes. (We have to decide if its worth the risk) I am trying to find how to build a nest box in the best/cheapest way. You will need this too.http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/images/icons/icon11.gif
Red face


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

scoop said:


> I have found someone with young birds that I am probably going to purchase. I wanted to start with just a few birds to get used to having pigeons. I've raised other fowl, but not pigeons before.
> If I built a small starter, what is max number of birds that one that size would hold? Other birds need x number of square feet per bird to be effective. what is the pigeon ratio? Separating the sexes will probably be my biggest challenge as I know absolutely nothing about sexing?


The formula for figuring how many birds is:

Loft width X Loft Depth X Loft Heighth divided by 15 = ?

8 X 10 X 6 / 15 = 32

OR
some people use width X depth divided by 2, which would give you 40 birds. 
An 8 X 10 building would hold 40 birds comfortably, provided there's enough perches. The rule of thumb for perches is 1 1/2 perches per bird. Pigeon naturally like high places, so they will fight to get a top perch or top box most of the time. The very last thing you want to do is overcrowd.
The cage pictured above is not nearly what you are looking for or need. That would only be _somewhat_ suitable for a couple indoor pet pigeons.
As far as separating the birds, you don't need to worry about that with young birds and in time as they mature, they'll pretty much tell you what sex they are.


----------



## scoop (Oct 26, 2007)

Would I be better off to buy all young birds now....say a dozen and just raise them up...or buy four now and four a little later and so on? I have raised other birds that didn't like mixing ages unless they were raised in the group to begin with....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

scoop said:


> Would I be better off to buy all young birds now....say a dozen and just raise them up...or buy four now and four a little later and so on? I have raised other birds that didn't like mixing ages unless they were raised in the group to begin with....


I would say yes, if you can get a dozen birds the same age, it will make your life much easier.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

OK I am not a expert on the White Release Business but I am going to tell about what I know.I have had White Homers for 3 years I bought Breeders so I could raise my own to train.I have done a couple of releases so far. Frist be prepared to lose some birds!Be it hawks or some just dont have a good homing ability.I think this would be the same for young birds.Also if you plan to raise babies their is a chance you will get birds with some type of colored feathers.Mine usually are black tail feathers or a little black or red on there body.So far its about 5% of my young.You may want to think about what you will do with these birds.From what I have heard and read you can breed this out but it may take a while.I have enjoyed my birds.I would seperate my birds or you will be getting rid of eggs almost year round.Use wooden eggs but you must keep up with this or you will have a surprise baby.Last thing I would say and this is only my experince.I planned on starting small and slow I raised 15 babies my first year and only had 3left that could fly 30 miles so things have taken longer than I expected.Of course it may have been the breeders I bought I am sure Some were better the mine.Anyway there are plenty of people who know more than me but just wnated to share what I know. Jeff


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

If I were you I would get 3 or 4 pairs of already mated all white birds. Then you can breed out of them and get a good 15 birds by the end of spring. Then just go about training as if you were going to race, and then you will have good homing white pigeons... you can then breed out of your best pairs and sell what you dont want out of that years rounds. There is always a demand for white pigeon Breeders. Then repeat again and again until you have a nice breeding program set up and a nice stock of reliable release birds. Oh and please dont sell your culls, If they aren't good please give them away and tell them they aren't good homers because that turns alot of people off to this sport.


----------

